# Add a gif or two for others to use.   (Not mandatory, just an idea.)



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2022)

Okay, some of these are rather large, but they are gifs!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 23, 2022)

Wait Pam!  I've never copied one of these.  This will copy as a video on my Iphone?
(I'm really stupid when it comes to high tech stuff)
If I can, this thread is a great idea!


----------



## MrPants (Jul 23, 2022)

Here's one the Admin can use for potential trolls.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2022)

Well it works. Never even thought of this. Thanks pammy.


hmmmm, seems to be a latency issue on my end.



Okay I had select it up to photos then send to the docs file to open it up. Who knew.

Now I have to keep refreshing the page just to get it animate one time. Speaking of time, I think it's time to animate myself a beer. lol.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 24, 2022)

*A couple for when you are at a loss for words

 *


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm with Gaer.  I haven't a clue as to how to bring a gif to my pc and reuse it.  I've used them before FB deleted my account for life and banned me.  There was something on the bottom of the comment box that one could click on and bring up different gifs, but not to save.  I've tried to save them as I would a photo by clicking on, save image as:  Doesn't work with GIFs.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I'm with Gaer.  I haven't a clue as to how to bring a gif to my pc and reuse it.  I've used them before FB deleted my account for life and banned me.  There was something on the bottom of the comment box that one could click on and bring up different gifs, but not to save.  I've tried to save them as I would a photo by clicking on, save image as:  Doesn't work with GIFs.



Put your mouse cursor on the picture, then you can either right click on it to enlarge the photo or left click on the original picture then right click on it to save it to photos, documents, download or send it. Don't forget to give it a title before saving it. I hoped this helped and if doesn't work like most of my advice let's just list it under for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 24, 2022)

The gif site I use is giphy.com. If you decide to sign up with them (it's free), you can save favorite gif's. But you can still use their gif's without joining; what you do is, you can type into their search box what you're looking for ("get well soon" or whatever), then when you see one you like, hover the mouse over it and a link icon like the one up above will show up, click on it, "Link Copied to Clipboard" should show up near the top center of your screen; now come back here to SF, position your cursor in the reply box, click on the Media icon (it's just to the right of the Link icon) here; the Insert Media box will come up, position your cursor in the "Enter Media URL" box and hit your Paste button. (If you don't have a Paste button at the top of your screen, you can use CTRL and the V key.) Now you can hit "Post Reply" and the gif should now show up.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> The gif site I use is giphy.com. If you decide to sign up with them (it's free), you can save favorite gif's. But you can still use their gif's without joining; what you do is, you can type into their search box what you're looking for ("get well soon" or whatever), then when you see one you like, hover the mouse over it and a link icon like the one up above will show up, click on it, "Link Copied to Clipboard" should show up near the top center of your screen; now come back here to SF, position your cursor in the reply box, click on the Media icon (it's just to the right of the Link icon) here; the Insert Media box will come up, position your cursor in the "Enter Media URL" box and hit your Paste button. (If you don't have a Paste button at the top of your screen, you can use CTRL and the V key.) Now you can hit "Post Reply" and the gif should now show up.



Thank you, thank you, thank you officerripley www.giphy.com You have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 25, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Put your mouse cursor on the picture, then you can either right click on it to enlarge the photo or left click on the original picture then right click on it to save it to photos, documents, download or send it. Don't forget to give it a title before saving it. I hoped this helped and if doesn't work like most of my advice let's just list it under for entertainment purposes only.


That works for  photos, but not gifs Fast Trax.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)

officerripley said:


> The gif site I use is giphy.com. If you decide to sign up with them (it's free), you can save favorite gif's. But you can still use their gif's without joining; what you do is, you can type into their search box what you're looking for ("get well soon" or whatever), then when you see one you like, hover the mouse over it and a link icon like the one up above will show up, click on it, "Link Copied to Clipboard" should show up near the top center of your screen; now come back here to SF, position your cursor in the reply box, click on the Media icon (it's just to the right of the Link icon) here; the Insert Media box will come up, position your cursor in the "Enter Media URL" box and hit your Paste button. (If you don't have a Paste button at the top of your screen, you can use CTRL and the V key.) Now you can hit "Post Reply" and the gif should now show up.


I couldn't have said it better; thanks @officerripley 

And I use Pinterest for gifs.  I type in what I'm looking for in their search engine and you'd be surprised how many pop up.  It's free as well.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you officerripley www.giphy.com You have done a wonderful thing.





PamfromTx said:


> I couldn't have said it better; thanks @officerripley


You're welcome!   I want to thank Matrix for how easy to use this site is, especially posting videos (like from YouTube or wherever), this site is the easiest I've ever used!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I couldn't have said it better; thanks @officerripley
> 
> And I use Pinterest for gifs.  I type in what I'm looking for in their search engine and you'd be surprised how many pop up.  It's free as well.



Hi PamfromTx, Can I use Alamy and Gettyimages too?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Hi PamfromTx, Can I use Alamy and Gettyimages too?


Sure.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Haha, this makes me laugh each time I see it.  I wonder if he is mad or pooping?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)

This is a fun thread, Pam; thanks for starting and thanks to all who've replied, love these gif's. Some days lately I've been feeling like this:






But this thread makes me feel more like this:


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)

officerripley said:


> This is a fun thread, Pam; thanks for starting and thanks to all who've replied, love these gif's. Some days lately I've been feeling like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hang in there, dear friend.  We are here for you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MrPants (Jul 25, 2022)

Reminds me of the Covid thread!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 25, 2022)

I never have had the opportunity to use this one but thought someone might like it. In retrospect I guess I cold have posted it on the Happy Birthday to Linda Ronstadt thread


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm confused
How are others able to use a GIF I post?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I'm confused
> How are others able to use a GIF I post?


By saving it to their pictures/documents files on their computer and/or phone.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> That works for  photos, but not gifs Fast Trax.



Oh my friend Lewkat. I am done with this:

Venusians: 38

Martians: 9

Heading to my mancave, lol.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks for doing this thread Pam!
Haven't used any yet, but I will!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2022)

enjoy the weekend fellas


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> You're welcome!   I want to thank Matrix for how easy to use this site is, especially posting videos (like from YouTube or wherever), this site is the easiest I've ever used!


Jeffrey DM...OMGoodness!  
Here's another good site for GIFs. https://tenor.com/
I have a Mac and I can just "grab" and slide the GIFs from the site onto my desktop, then into the image box.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 231769




I don't understand why he isn't moving. It said it was a gif and when
 I saved it he was moving.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

When you listen to Swamp Pop music...  !!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Baby Sylvester


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't understand why he isn't moving. It said it was a gif and when
> I saved it he was moving.


Sometimes they don't work, Sassy. Could be that the website or source only gives you part of it, or could be that it's not compatible with this website. Try another source...a gif website.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't understand why he isn't moving. It said it was a gif and when
> I saved it he was moving.


Save to your Pictures folder, move it to Desktop, and then try uploading it here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 31, 2022)

Oh, no, Monday's coming:


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 3, 2022)

I love this one. It makes me laugh every time I see it. Reminds me of when my Honorary Daughter used to get a bit tipsy and be dancing at the House music parties my son hosted and deejayed. I first saw it and used it in the chat rooms of the online radio station he and his DJ colleagues hosted.  



I always tried to use a GIF that matched the music they played. Here's another one I love. Wait for it....the colorful star.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh no, Monday is coming!






And I gotta call a lawyer's office, wish me luck!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)

*Don't forget to save some of the gifs to your files.  There's a multitude of various gifs for your use, friends.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 231006View attachment 231007


Gif? Had to look it up. It's an acronym for: Graphics Interchange Format, a bitmap image format. A lossless format for image files that supports both animated and static images. In its simplest form, a GIF (pronounced “gif” or “jiff”) is just an image file. Like the JPEG or PNG file formats,

Well there you go, talk about none the wiser!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)

Our electric power was out from 7 a.m. this morning till about 2:00 pm; so glad it's back on!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *Don't forget to save some of the gifs to your files.  There's a multitude of various gifs for your use, friends.*


Thanks for this thread, Pam.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thanks for this thread, Pam.


Indeed, Pam; you're the greatest!


----------



## deaver (Sep 20, 2022)

why would i want to give someone else a gif or jpg or txt.. google the internet and take someone elses..


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2022)

deaver said:


> why would i want to give someone else a gif or jpg or txt.. google the internet and take someone elses..


Because people on SF enjoy being nice to each other, that's why.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 22, 2022)




----------

